

Getting Your Open Source Project to 1.0 - figured
http://damienkatz.net/2010/07/getting_your_open_source_proje_1.html

======
huhtenberg
1.0 is hard, because it is a commitment :)

All other issues with reaching 1.0 simply follow from that.

------
dcotter
Awesome post and very interesting perspective.

